# Wade Waxless?



## Brucey (19 Sep 2008)

Has anyone heard of a cleaning product that comes in a small white bottle which is used to clean antique furniture (and all other types of substrates). It was a white liquid that need no buffing but left a really pleasant odour after use. 

The local place I used to get it say they can't source it anymore and I've had no luck either. I may be calling it the wrong name but I think it was Wade Waxless.

It really was one of the best products I've ever used and I'd love to hear if anyone else knows what I'm taking about.

Cheers

Brucey


----------



## Woodfinish Man (22 Sep 2008)

Your just about right with your description. It's called Joynes Wade Waxless Polish and you can get it from a few sources if you type in Joynes to google.

Hope this helps, as you say it's really wonderful stuff, better than any other cleaner I have found.

WM


----------



## Brucey (23 Sep 2008)

Brilliant, I've just sourced it. Thank you so much for you help really pleased that the product is still available.


----------

